# Open invite for 1-3 experienced outdoorsman for the next few days



## SALTWATER-ASSASSIN (Apr 14, 2011)

I know I know I know- it's going to be freezing and I probably shouldn't even be out there since there is probably not going to be much water and blah blah blah....but I'm going anyways. Looking at doing some cast and blast trips the next few days out of Galveston. Duck hunting has been pretty decent for me lately and most of my wade fishing trips have been good. I run a 22' Bay Cat and will be grinding all day. This is your heads up that these types of trip are not for the weak... It will be very, very cold. I put in at the end of the Texas City Dike so if you're interested call/text me @ eight three two-896-0935. Tight lines 2cool

Kody-


----------



## thardie1972 (Dec 6, 2010)

*text sent*

let me know if you have room still, please


----------

